# Beauty Photography Seminar March 27-28 2010



## seanarmenta (Feb 26, 2010)

Seating is limited to 25 attendees

Great offers will be given by Phase One, Calumet Photo, and Imagenomic to those attending

For more info please inquire at prep2post@gmail.com

Follow us on Twitter Sean Armenta (Prep2Post) on Twitter

Find us on Facebook Prep To Post: A Beauty Photography Seminar | Facebook

Official Page - Prep To Post


----------



## seanarmenta (Feb 26, 2010)

Phase One will be giving a FREE copy of Capture One 5 (a $129 Value) to those attending the seminar. This will also allow you to upgrade to Capture One 5 PRO for only $299, further saving you $100.

Imagenomic will present a webinar demo of the Portraiture software at the event and also offer a coupon code for a 15% discount to the workshop attendees on any of their products, bundles or Pro Plugin Suite! In addition, attendees get one award certificate for their Pro Plugin Suite (SRP$299) which includes Noiseware Pro, Portraiture and RealGrain Plugins for Photoshop.


----------



## seanarmenta (Mar 4, 2010)

We are doing an early registration special for $399 if you sign up by March 15th


----------

